# too old for a fertile egg?



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

I have an old trumpeter... He is probably at least 8 who's mate died quite a while ago. Well recently I got some young birds and him and this young hen have been having eggs. I've been taking them out cause I didn't want babies at the time but this morning they were sitting on a new egg. So my question is.. Is he too old to even have a fertile egg?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he still can fill eggs at that age.. candle the egg/s when they are about 5 to 7 days old and see if they are fertile..


----------



## citycowgirl (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks i'll do that!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

An 8 year YOUNG  pigeon will still most likely be fertile. I had a 10 year young pakistani high flyer that was still fertile till the age of 12


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

My Traveler (now deceased) had babies at age 20.

Terry


----------

